# Changer l'icone d'une app !!!



## roller and scracther (19 Février 2013)

La question est dans le titre... 
Je souhaite modifier les icones de certaines de mes applis sous Moutain Lion.

Je l'avais déjà fait il y a quelques mois, (avant ML) sans souci. Pour se faire, je copiais une image (.png) puis je faisais clic droit sur l'appui, "lire les informations" et je collais l'image sur l'icone existant (en haut à gauche de la fenêtre). 

Ce soir j'ai voulu faire de même, mais ça ne marche pas (lorsque je fais cela, l'icone ne s'affiche pas, mais j'ai une page blanche à la place avec inscrit dessus .png ou .icns). 

J'ai testé aussi de rentrer dans "contenu du paquet" puis  "ressources" et mettre un nouvel icone avec EXACTEMENT le même nom de l'icone (.icns). Mais ça marche pas


Je voudrais savoir pourquoi, et comment faire ?


----------



## gmaa (19 Février 2013)

Bonsoir,

Pas de changement chez moi.
C'est toujours faisable.

Un petit reset PRAM, sait-on jamais...


----------



## roller and scracther (19 Février 2013)

Ok... ça sert à quoi ?

Je redémarre le mac et je fais pomme+alt+p+r des l'ouverture ?
J'attends plusieurs sons ?

Et tu procèdes comment toi pour changer tes icones ?


----------



## MacControle (19 Février 2013)

Tu as bien fait ctrl + a dans aperçu ? Ton image était bien au format .png ?

Par ce que moi sous mountain lion je procède de la même manière que toi et je n'ai aucun problème....


----------



## roller and scracther (19 Février 2013)

C'est bon, merci

Command A pas ctrl


----------



## gmaa (19 Février 2013)

roller and scracther a dit:


> Ok... ça sert à quoi ?
> 
> Je redémarre le mac et je fais pomme+alt+p+r des l'ouverture ?
> J'attends plusieurs sons ?
> ...



1 : au moins trois "boings"...
2 : Comme d'hab...
- Sélection (n'importe quel image - jpeg par exemple)
- Copier
- Sélection de l'aplli à modifier
- Lire les infos
- Sélection de l'icône
- Coller


----------



## roller and scracther (19 Février 2013)

C'est good, je sais pas ce qu'il y a eu, je n'ai pas eu besoin de faire un reset pram

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h47 ----------

Vous avez réussi à changer l'icone corbeille et finder ?


----------



## MacControle (19 Février 2013)

roller and scracther a dit:


> C'est bon, merci
> 
> Command A pas ctrl



Oui désoler, et je n'ai pas essayé de changer celle de la poubelle ni celle du finder...


----------



## ness_Du_frat (20 Février 2013)

Si jamais, il y a CandyBar qui fait ça très bien et qui est maintenant gratuit. Je l'ai utilisé pour changer toutes les icônes de mon MBA sous ML, et ça a super bien marché, c'est particulièrement pratique si on veut changer plusieurs icônes d'un coup.
J'ai eu aussi le même genre de problème avec l'icône de l'appli qui ne voulait pas changer, du coup j'ai utilisé CandyBar, et ça a été bien plus rapide.
http://www.panic.com/blog/2012/08/candybar-mountain-lion-and-beyond/


----------



## roller and scracther (20 Février 2013)

Merci... Je viens de l'installer, mais comme c'est en Anglais, j'y comprends rien...

J'ai "change" et "organize" mais je peux pas accéder à mes icones pour les changer...

Peux tu m'expliquer rapidement la marche à suivre pour utiliser cette appui et, notamment, changer le finder et la corbeille ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h57 ----------

Ok, c'est bon trouvé, merci


----------

